# Synapse Audio Dune 3



## Ostinato (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi there, yesterday I´ve got mail from Synapse Audio. Dune 3 ist out now!! Look at https://www.synapse-audio.com/dune3.html


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 19, 2018)

Love it. My favorite synth beside P900 and Alchemy now!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 19, 2018)

Pluginguru.com (John 'Skippy' Lehmkuhl) did cool _segment_ on last Saturday YT_Livestream _ covering Dune 3 intro. 
(Also Arturia: Pigments and u-he: HIVE Update). 

 (Check at: 55min _ 58sec)

Omni 2.5 mainstream here, but always watching notable Intros.


----------



## Russ-Sounds (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah - This improved version looks great. Many new and interesting features and great presets. I already own Dune & Dune 2. I don't use them often but now the Dune 3 update is added to my wishlist!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi,

I purchased DUNE 3 and as an Upgrade from DUNE 2.

DUNE 2 works fine, but DUNE 3 is Blacklisted. (I'm using Studio One 4 Pro. on Win 8.1 Pro), all my plug-ins work fine, except for DUNE 3 will not launch after installing it. The Download ver. is 3.06, maybe something is buggy with the installer, or this version.

Any feedback/help would be appreciated.

I did email Synapse Audio Tech Support, and even posted this on their Forum. So far have not gotten a reply from Synapse Audio.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 8, 2019)

Synapse Audio fixed the issue by posting a new version of their installer (ver. 1.07), the older installer (ver. 1.06) was buggy on Windows. 

DUNE 3 looks & sounds Awesome !


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 16, 2019)

I like Dune 3 really. Here a (weird) mix of some default and my own presets with my take on a cinematic synth track:


----------

